

Why do so many prices end in .99? - lionhearted
http://timharford.com/2009/08/supermarkets-%E2%80%93-in-for-a-penny-or-a-pound/

======
dshankar
Read more about psychological pricing on this subject
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_pricing>).

It boils down to $1999 seeming a LOT cheaper than $2000.

------
bborud
I always thought this was first used to increase the likelihood that the
teller would have to make change for amounts paid with bills thus reducing the
likelihood of dishonest employees pocketing the money rather than punching it
into the cash register and make change.

------
wccrawford
Even if this did belong here, it is just a bunch of half-baked ideas with
nothing to actually back them up.

~~~
sorbus
So, what does belong here, then? "Anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity." This certainly gratifies mine, as it's another example of how
behaviors can be explained through game theory as well as replacing - or at
least adding to - what I previously thought was the explanation (it forces
cashers to open the till, reducing the chance for thievery).

This article also doesn't fall under the things which don't belong here: "Most
stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're evidence of some
interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters, or cute animal
pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic." Just
because it doesn't appeal to you doesn't mean that it doesn't belong here.

Also, as long as I'm quoting the guidelines at you, "Please don't submit
comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate for the site. If you
think something is spam or offtopic, flag it ... If you flag something, please
don't also comment that you did."

------
stephen_mcd
This would make a great job interview question.

------
simcop2387
I still say we need the 99 cent coin.

